# Gibson Slash - Appetite for Destruction Model



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Interesting model here Slash Appetite for Destruction with a fairly interesting price tag as well. How many Slash models are out now? That could be a stand alone trivia question in itself. 

Nice looking guitar though.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Jesus..another slash model!....


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I find it interesting that they would be putting out a Guns and Roses era model since he has not been a part of it for many years and he himself is sliding a bit on the relevant scale.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

The funny thing is that his original 'Appetite for Destruction" Les Paul isn't a Gibson at all - its a high end Les Paul knock-off. I guess Gibson doesn't really care about that though - they're just looking to move more units.

Frequently Asked Questions


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

bagpipe said:


> The funny thing is that his original 'Appetite for Destruction" Les Paul isn't a Gibson at all - its a high end Les Paul knock-off. I guess Gibson doesn't really care about that though - they're just looking to move more units.
> 
> Frequently Asked Questions


This sort of thing is done all the time. George Lynch's 'Skull and Bones' guitar wasn't an ESP. It was actually a J.Frogg. ESP made Lynch put an ESP decal on the headstock.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Gibson is a business. Slash is getting another pension payment. I like the look of this guitar. It should move. I just don't know how much longer Slash and Gibson can milk each other.


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

I think it's a pretty cool guitar with or without the Slash logo on it. I bet it sounds great through a Marshall...


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Interesting that the original was a knock off, any idea who built it?

Wonder what the idea was behind it, did the Gibson not have what he needed or was it a cost thing?

This happens in every industry and sport so its no surprise.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Rideski said:


> I think it's a pretty cool guitar with or without the Slash logo on it. I bet it sounds great through a Marshall...


Ya, I think it's a great looking LP. I love the combination of that finish with the two tone pickups. As from what I heard, those Slash model pickups are nice. While it's still far out of my price range, it's not as ridiculously priced as some other Gibson's with players names attached to them.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Bevo said:


> Interesting that the original was a knock off, any idea who built it?
> 
> Wonder what the idea was behind it, did the Gibson not have what he needed or was it a cost thing?
> 
> This happens in every industry and sport so its no surprise.


"Kris Derrig was a close friend of Jim Foote, the owner of Music Works in Redondo Beach, Ca. back in the 80's. At that time a lot of the more popular/up & coming local LA bands came to MusicWorks to rehearse in the studio. Among these was Dokken, Guns 'n Roses, Great White, etc. Kris Derrig was staying there part time, and he was building Les Paul replicas (on his own initiative) to fund fixing up his Pontiac LeMans convertible. Chris had a motorhome parked in the MusicWorks parking lot that he lived in while the LeMans car restoration was going on. All of the local players knew Kris (and Jim Foote) from being around the studio, and as would be expected, wound up talking to him. At the time Kris was finishing up a replica (to fund more car restoration cash), GnR were in the Studio and Slash's guitar was giving him fits, as it wouldn't stay in tune. He came in to MW and Kris agreed to let him borrow the guitar for the recordings. Kris stuck a set of Seymour Duncan Alnico II Pro pickups in it because Kris needed some pickups in the guitar for Slash to use, and these were the only spare pickup set that Foote had at the time (APH-1 alnico II pro™) to lend him. Derrig put the pickups in, lent the guitar to Slash (who later had their manager pay for it), Slash played it on the "Appetite for Destruction" album, and alot of folks went bonkers for the tone."



"Summary: MAX did not build Slash's guitar used on AFD, Kris Derrig did. Kris died of leukemia in the late 80's shortly before finishing his LeMans, but well after he finished the replica that became Slash's guitar used on AFD. When you read articles talking to Slash about the guitar he used on AFD, and he refers to the builder as "the guy in Redondo Beach, CA", that's who he's talking about...Kris Derrig, not MAX/Peter Barant. MusicWorks left that location years ago, but is still on Artesia Blvd, just 1 mile down the street in Lawndale, Ca now. Jim Foote is still the owner of MusicWorks, is a business associate and friend of mine, and I've been aware of the actual truth of this for years, well before I got on line to guitar/LP/gear forums. There are pics of the guitar in an old photo album before it went out the door to Slash, and a framed picture as well hovering around the shop somewhere. There are also many gold/platinum records on the wall presented to Foote/MusicWorks from GnR. Great White, Dokken, etc. There is a sort of a "shrine" to Kris in the toolroom in the form of his tools mounted on a pegboard that he used to make these guitars to this day."

"I hope this clears up once and for all who made Slash's guitar. MAX has made, and (maybe) for all I know, still makes Les Paul & Flying V replicas. From what I hear he does a great job, although I've never played one. I have played several Derrig's, and they're not perfect replicas, but they're damned fine guitars with unique tops, and great workmanship (although they too have their minute cosmetic flaws), which are no longer being made. MusicWorks still has a presence in the LA area as a premier repair shop, specializing in guitar restorations, repairs, and amp repairs. You can have your "Burst" or PAF's authenticated, run into Don Dokken, Lenny Kravitz, Robben Ford, Alexander Dumble, Kirk Fletcher, and alot of other local LA music luminaries there, too."

Got this from the Ed Roman site, substantially the same as a post on the Les Paul forum. The whole idea of ghost building is a fascinating subject!


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

And here is a competing version of the legend, by MAX, also posted on the Les Paul forum and on the Ed Roman site:

"actually the true story is as follows. Guns-n-Roses lived and rehearsed in a garage in the alley behind my shop in Hollywood. I knew these guys before Guns-n-Roses ever formed. one Friday afternoon Slash came in with a friend of mine. He had just been signed to a record deal and was supposed to start recording their first record on Monday. he didn't have a guitar. any guitar ! ! ! he knew I made 'bursts' and wanted one. I had nothing finished. He kept pressing me to help him out somehow. finally I told him all I had that was finished was my personal 'burst'. I let him take it on loan. he came back the following week and said he loved it and wanted to buy it. he did not want the original 50's parts that were on it so he had them removed and newer parts put on. this is the guitar he used in the studio.

The Derrig 'burst' was purchased later and was used on tour. it is the one in all the photos. it is the one he refers to as his 'main guitar' as, at that time, it was his main live guitar until he bought that ugly 80's Gibson. he keeps my guitar locked away in storage and only brings it out to record with. this is his main recording guitar. his interviews are vague and confusing but, I know because I was there and I still hang out with Slash every once in awhile. sorry to differ with your story but that's the way it happened."


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

oh oh...i hope they don't produce signature models of every guitar slash owns...it could take a while...










read about his collection here...

Slash - Velvet Revolver


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

the next one will be called the Slash "endless Appetite for Endorsement Money" model.


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

Looks vaguely familiar... lol... 










My 08 standard faded.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Toogy said:


> Looks vaguely familiar... lol...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya I was thinking it seems to be very similar to that series of Faded models, but about twice the price?


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

rhh7 said:


> "Kris died of leukemia in the late 80's shortly before finishing his LeMans,


Huh???! Musta been a real B!+ch to finish being dead and all!


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

What's even more interesting is he's been playing both his LP's & new Mockingbird ST's live the last few years. So when do we see the Sig Slash BC Rich I wonder...

I'm not in love with this one. Looks better than some prior models, but I like the vintage & cherry burst versions.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Man, I'd find this somewhat amusing if there weren't so many folks here seeming to take this thing seriously. I mean what the hell is so special about this guitar, that Toogy's doesn't have? Well besides the* Seymour Duncan Slash Signature Alnico II Pro* pickups LOL A friend bought a Jeff Beck Sig Strat, and frankly, I much prefered my Highway 1. As did most of the players at that jam. The guitar your hero likes may be a world away from what you end up enjoying. I understand why the makers build these, but why do players buy this crap?

Shawn.


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

Rugburn said:


> I mean what the hell is so special about this guitar, that Toogy's doesn't have? Well besides the* Seymour Duncan Slash Signature Alnico II Pro* pickups LOL.


It has the ugly ass headstock logo for one thing, lol


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Rugburn said:


> The guitar your hero likes may be a world away from what you end up enjoying..


man, that is sooooo true, at least for me. i once bought a white kramer v because k.k. downing played one. i hated that guitar more than any other guitar i have ever known in my life.


----------

